# Driftwood



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey everybody I've finally started on my aquarium, Filter has been running and the water has been treated. I picked up a couple of java ferns (the store is ordering more plants next week) and I also picked up some driftwood.

So my question is, if it is store bought driftwood how long do i need to soak it? it already sinks, but I've read I need to boil it to remove the tannins. How long and how many times should I do this? :fish-in-a-bag::fish-in-a-bag::fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tannins are not harmful to your fish, so there is no "need" to get rid of them unless they bother you. It will stain your water a little and slowly decrease over time. Carbon will help clean them from the water if you like.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Tannins are not harmful to your fish, so there is no "need" to get rid of them unless they bother you. It will stain your water a little and slowly decrease over time. Carbon will help clean them from the water if you like.


*i/a*
This will go away with time, and I believe it will help with your PH..


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

More than tannins, boiling in water will kill parasites and other harmful creatures. My personal experience is, whether the porous rocks or driftwood i do it 2-3 times, soaks for a month till i feel there is nothing else coming out (we do not know what is harmful and what is not)


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Mj...

You can save a bundle and get some early morning outdoor time, if you visit your local rivers and ponds and pick up your own driftwood and rocks to decorate your tank.

The stuff you get at the local fish store is no where near as nice as the pieces you find near waterways and the pieces you find are free. Another great point is, there are no tannins to turn your tank water brown.

Cleaning is easy, just a good spray with the power nozzle on your garden hose and out in the sun to dry for a couple of days. You can repeat the process if you feel the need and then into the tank.

I have several large tanks and did this will all of them and saved a lot.

Give it a try and give your imagination and the rest of you a little exercise.

B


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Good morning Mj...
> 
> You can save a bundle and get some early morning outdoor time, if you visit your local rivers and ponds and pick up your own driftwood and rocks to decorate your tank.
> 
> The stuff you get at the local fish store is no where near as nice as the pieces you find near waterways and the pieces you find are free. Another great point is, there are no tannins to turn your tank water brown.


I actually did go and pick up a couple of rocks from the park to attach my java ferns to. I'm worried that they might not be porous enough though? and I don't have a substrate yet, I still can't choose which one I want, but I will today. I will post a picture of the ferns on the rock if that would help. Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to add to BBradburys statement.While it is nice,make sure you are allowed to do so.I know many of the lakes and rivers near me have signs stating that collection of sticks rocks plants animals bugs or anything else is prohibited and up to a $5,000 fine.So be aware of your local laws.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

+1 for maj...

Common sense would tell you not to trespass or otherwise break the law for just a rock or piece of wood. Here in Northern CO we have quite a number of rivers and lakes where this stuff is available, but you must always pay attention to signs and obey the law.

Thanks again maj!

B


----------



## Tiburon (Jun 27, 2011)

Could set them in the Toilet Bowl! As long as they fit and you 
don't use any chemical's. Potable Water and it gets changed
everyday..


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tiburon said:


> Could set them in the Toilet Bowl! As long as they fit and you
> don't use any chemical's. Potable Water and it gets changed
> everyday..


*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2
Docpoppi can we get a word of wisdom ?


----------



## Tiburon (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweetgreenleaf1369 said:


> *r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2
> Docpoppi can we get a word of wisdom ?


I don't see anything funny about what i posted!!!!! none 2


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Tiburon said:


> I don't see anything funny about what i posted!!!!! none 2


*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r


I CAN NOT STOP !!!!!!!!! 
*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*cool-dude


*welcome w-smiles


*f-18 smiley


----------

